# Bachman Spectrum G scale Shay owner's manual



## willijrw1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm 70 years old and just obtained a Bachman Spectrum, G scale, 36 ton two truck Shay locomotive. In the box was a video telling how to lubricate the engine before use, but there was no owner's manual. I've e-mailed Bachman to see if I could buy one - no response. Is there somewhere else I can buy or download one? Would someone who already owns this locomotive and has an owner's manual copy it and send it to me for $$? Any help or advice greatly appreciated. Jerry R. Williams


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Email me your address and I'll see what I can do... I have that loco and think I still have the manual.


----------



## RobMW (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi All 
I purchased a 38 Ton Bachmann 2 truck shay on eBay and it only came with the DVD not the manual. I found the Exploded Diagram of the Shay and a few other engines online thanks to a kind soul on the Bachmann forums. http://hyaklocoworks.weebly.com/diagrams.html 

Does anyone know of a website for the Owners Manual? 
Many Thanks.


----------

